# Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 17 a 19 de abril de 2013



## David sf (14 Abr 2013 às 22:08)

*Regulamento*

Concurso de apostas para a temperatura *Máxima* dos dias 17, 18 e 19 de abril (quarta, quinta e sexta-feira).

*O concurso consiste em:*

Aposta de previsão da *temperatura Máxima* em 12 estações seleccionadas, para os dias indicados.


*Estações seleccionadas:*

 1 – Melgaço - MeteoMelgaço
 2 – Chaves (Aeródromo) -  IPMA 
 3 – Miranda do Douro -  IPMA 
 4 – Luzim -  IPMA 
 5 – Moncorvo -  IPMA 
 6 – Lousã (Aeródromo) -  IPMA 
 7 – Rio Maior -  IPMA 
 8 – Cabo Raso -  IPMA 
 9 – Mora -  IPMA 
10 – Alcácer do Sal, Barrosinha -  IPMA 
11 – Almodôvar, Cerro Negro -  IPMA 
12 – Castro Marim (RN Sapal)-  IPMA 







*Regras*

* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das duas temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas estações, das doze referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.

* A submissão de apostas começa agora, havendo uma *bonificação de 10% para quem apostar até às 16h de segunda, 15, sobre as apostas de quinta-feira e sexta-feira*, e uma * bonificação de 10% para quem apostar até às 16h de terça, 16, sobre as apostas de sexta-feira *. As bonificações são um “prémio” para aqueles que arriscarem uma submissão de apostas a larga distância (a cerca de 72 horas).

* A submissão *termina às 07:00 de quarta-feira, dia 17*, coincidindo com o início da saída das 00z do ECMWF.

A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,5ºC (5ºC-0,5ºC)

* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IM ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso.

* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 
----------------
*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Melgaço: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Chaves: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Luzim : Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Moncorvo: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Lousã: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Rio Maior: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC 
Cabo Raso: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC 
Mora: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Almodôvar: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC
Castro Marim: Qua xx,xºC  Qui yy,yºC Sex zz,zºC

----------------

xx,xºC, yy,yºC e zz,zºC são a temperatura com uma casa decimal.

Exemplo:
Estação X: Qua 26,4ºC  Qui 25,4ºC Sex 22,8ºC 

Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.

Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2013 às 22:58)

*Duarte Sousa*

Melgaço: Qua 23,0ºC Qui 21,0ºC Sex 20,0ºC
Chaves: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 19,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 18,0ºC
Luzim : Qua 21,0ºC Qui 21,0ºC Sex 21,0ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 24,0ºC Qui 22,0ºC Sex 19,0ºC
Lousã: Qua 22,0ºC Qui 19,0ºC Sex 19,0ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 22,0ºC Qui 21,0ºC Sex 21,0ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 21,0ºC Qui 20,0ºC Sex 20,0ºC
Mora: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 24,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 23,0ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 24,0ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 27,0ºC Sex 26,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2013 às 23:31)

*Jonas_87*

Melgaço: Qua 23,3ºC Qui 21,1ºC Sex 18,6ºC
Chaves: Qua 25,6ºC Qui 23,8ºC Sex 19,8ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 24,2ºC Qui 23,6ºC Sex 17,5ºC
Luzim : Qua 22,9ºC Qui 21,5ºC Sex 19,2ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 24,8ºC Qui 23,4ºC Sex 19,8ºC
Lousã: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 24,9ºC Sex 20,1ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 26,1ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 21,7ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 18,8ºC Qui 17,7ºC Sex 17,3ºC
Mora: Qua 27,9ºC Qui 26,5ºC Sex 24,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 28,1ºC Qui 26,2ºC Sex 23,9ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 25,6ºC Sex 23,2ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 26,8ºC Sex 24,3ºC


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2013 às 10:28)

*vitamos*
Melgaço: Qua 24,0ºC Qui 20,2ºC Sex 18,9ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,1,xºC Qui 21,0ºC Sex 18,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 22,5ºC Qui 20,9ºC Sex 19,0ºC
Luzim : Qua 23,5ºC Qui 22,0ºC Sex 18,8ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 24,9ºC Qui 21,5ºC Sex 19,6ºC
Lousã: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 22,6ºC Sex 20,0ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 21,0ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 20,2ºC Qui 20,0ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Mora: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 23,9ºC Sex 22,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 25,8ºC Qui 22,9ºC Sex 20,5ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 25,6ºC Sex 23,8ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 26,6ºC Sex 22,4ºC


----------



## actioman (15 Abr 2013 às 11:53)

*actioman*
Melgaço: Qua 20,5ºC Qui 16,9ºC Sex 17,6ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,6ºC Qui 20,0ºC Sex 17,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 24,6ºC Qui 21,8ºC Sex 16,0ºC
Luzim : Qua 22,8ºC Qui 16,9ºC Sex 18,3ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 20,4ºC Sex 18,7ºC
Lousã: Qua 24,2ºC Qui 18,3ºC Sex 20,7ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 23,1ºC Qui 17,8ºC Sex 22,1ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 19,8ºC Qui 17,0ºC Sex 18,4ºC
Mora: Qua 28,5ºC Qui 22,2ºC Sex 23,3ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 22,8ºC Sex 23,6ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 28,1ºC Qui 23,8ºC Sex 23,7ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 25,8ºC Qui 25,1ºC Sex 23,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2013 às 12:36)

*Gilmet*
Melgaço: Qua 21,7ºC Qui 16,2ºC Sex 17,4ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,4ºC Qui 18,7ºC Sex 16,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 23,5ºC Qui 21,2ºC Sex 15,8ºC
Luzim : Qua 22,3ºC Qui 18,3ºC Sex 18,7ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 24,4ºC Qui 21,8ºC Sex 16,9ºC
Lousã: Qua 25,3ºC Qui 21,9ºC Sex 20,3ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 24,3ºC Qui 20,6ºC Sex 21,8ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 19,6ºC Qui 16,1ºC Sex 17,8ºC
Mora: Qua 27,2ºC Qui 22,9ºC Sex 23,4ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 22,3ºC Sex 23,1ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 26,4ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 22,7ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 25,0ºC Sex 23,1ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2013 às 14:44)

*Miguel96*
Melgaço: Qua 18,0ºC Qui 14,9ºC Sex 13,9ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,8ºC Qui 18,2ºC Sex 17,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 24,4ºC Qui 20,3ºC Sex 15,0ºC
Luzim : Qua 19,7ºC Qui 17,3ºC Sex 18,1ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 25,4ºC Qui 21,6ºC Sex 17,3ºC
Lousã: Qua 20,8ºC Qui 16,8ºC Sex 18,8ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 20,4ºC Qui 16,7ºC Sex 19,8ºC 
Cabo Raso: Qua 18,7ºC Qui 16,6ºC Sex 18,5ºC 
Mora: Qua 26,8ºC Qui 23,3ºC Sex 23,1ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 22,3ºC Sex 22,0ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 28,3ºC Qui 23,7ºC Sex 22,3ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 27,7ºC Qui 28,6ºC Sex 26,7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2013 às 14:59)

*ecobcg*
Melgaço: Qua 18,2ºC Qui 15,4ºC Sex 16,9ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,8ºC Qui 18,3ºC Sex 16,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 23,8ºC Qui 20,7ºC Sex 15,1ºC
Luzim : Qua 19,8ºC Qui 18,1ºC Sex 18,6ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 24,6ºC Qui 21,5ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Lousã: Qua 24,1ºC Qui 19,1ºC Sex 19,9ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 23,8ºC Qui 18,5ºC Sex 20,1ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 20,1ºC Qui 17,0ºC Sex 17,5ºC
Mora: Qua 26,8ºC Qui 22,2ºC Sex 22,6ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 25,8ºC Qui 22,4ºC Sex 23,1ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 23,9ºC Sex 22,8ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 26,0ºC Sex 24,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2013 às 15:23)

*Geiras*
Melgaço: Qua 22,5ºC Qui 17,5ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,5ºC Qui 19,0ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 22,0ºC Qui 20,5ºC Sex 17,5ºC
Luzim : Qua 23,0ºC Qui 19,5ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 24,5ºC Qui 22,0ºC Sex 18,0ºC
Lousã: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 21,5ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 22,0ºC Sex 20,5ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 20,0ºC Qui 17,5ºC Sex 16,5ºC
Mora: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 22,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 27,5ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 23,5ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 21,5ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 24,5ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 23,0ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Abr 2013 às 15:56)

*Jorge_scp*
Melgaço: Qua 21,8ºC Qui 15,8ºC Sex 15,5ºC
Chaves: Qua 24,5ºC Qui 18,4ºC Sex 18,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 24,6ºC Qui 20,2ºC Sex 15,6ºC
Luzim : Qua 20,8ºC Qui 17,1ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 25,9ºC Qui 20,8ºC Sex 17,6ºC
Lousã: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 19,2ºC Sex 20,4ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 24,4ºC Qui 18,6ºC Sex 19,9ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 19,3ºC Qui 15,7ºC Sex 16,8ºC
Mora: Qua 27,9ºC Qui 23,3ºC Sex 22,3ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 27,7ºC Qui 22,8ºC Sex 24,1ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 27,1ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 23,6ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 28,0ºC Qui 27,7ºC Sex 26,2ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2013 às 15:57)

*MSantos*
Melgaço: Qua 19,4ºC Qui 14,5ºC Sex 15,6ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,0ºC Qui 17,5ºC Sex 16,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 24,0ºC Qui 20,5ºC Sex 15,7ºC
Luzim : Qua 20,5ºC Qui 16,8ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 20,6ºC Sex 17,4ºC
Lousã: Qua 23,0ºC Qui 18,5ºC Sex 20,1ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 22,0ºC Qui 18,8ºC Sex 20,8ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 18,5ºC Qui 16,5ºC Sex 18,0ºC
Mora: Qua 26,9ºC Qui 22,5ºC Sex 23,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 26,1ºC Qui 22,0ºC Sex 22,8ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 27,5ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 22,8ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 27,1ºC Qui 27,0ºC Sex 25,5ºC


----------



## DaniFR (15 Abr 2013 às 18:28)

*DaniFR*
Melgaço: Qua 19,1ºC Qui 14,3ºC Sex 14,9ºC
Chaves: Qua 22,4ºC Qui 16,9ºC Sex 15,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 23,7ºC Qui 20,4ºC Sex 15,1ºC
Luzim : Qua 19,8ºC Qui 16,5ºC Sex 18,3ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 24,9ºC Qui 20,6ºC Sex 17,2ºC
Lousã: Qua 23,6ºC Qui 19,2ºC Sex 20,3ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 22,7ºC Qui 18,4ºC Sex 20,9ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 18,7ºC Qui 16,5ºC Sex 18,7ºC
Mora: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 21,1ºC Sex 21,6ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 25,9ºC Qui 21,8ºC Sex 23,0ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 27,4ºC Qui 23,9ºC Sex 22,2ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 24,3ºC Sex 22,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2013 às 20:05)

Melgaço: Qua 21,2ºC Qui 16,1ºC Sex 16,4ºC
Chaves: Qua 24,1ºC Qui 18,9ºC Sex 19,2ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 23,8ºC Qui 19,7ºC Sex 16,2ºC
Luzim : Qua 22,2ºC Qui 17,3ºC Sex 17,9ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 21,8ºC Sex 19,2ºC
Lousã: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 20,4ºC Sex 20,1ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 26,4ºC Qui 20,6ºC Sex 21,3ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 19,1ºC Qui 16,0ºC Sex 16,4
Mora: Qua 26,7ºC Qui 23,2ºC Sex 22,4ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 28,7ºC Qui 24,3ºC Sex 23,8ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 25,9ºC Qui 22,8ºC Sex 22,5ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 26,9ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 24,7ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2013 às 23:52)

*Ruipedroo*

Melgaço: Qua 20,1ºC Qui 18,2ºC Sex 17,5ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,4ºC Qui 18,2ºC Sex 17,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 23,8ºC Qui 18,9ºC Sex 16,0ºC
Luzim : Qua 20,6ºC Qui 18,2ºC Sex 17,8ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 19,6ºC Sex 18,8ºC
Lousã: Qua 23,5ºC Qui 20,3ºC Sex 18,4ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 22,8ºC Qui 20,5ºC Sex 20,8ºC 
Cabo Raso: Qua 18,3ºC Qui 17,0ºC Sex 16,7ºC 
Mora: Qua 26,8ºC Qui 24,1ºC Sex 22,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 24,6ºC Sex 23,1ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 23,8ºC Sex 23,0ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 25,7ºC Sex 24,0ºC


----------



## vinc7e (16 Abr 2013 às 10:52)

*vinc7e*

Melgaço: Qua 21,0ºC Qui 17,0ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Chaves: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 20,0ºC Sex 16,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 24,0ºC Qui 22,0ºC Sex 11,0ºC
Luzim : Qua 22,0ºC Qui 17,0ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 20,0ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Lousã: Qua 24,0ºC Qui 20,0ºC Sex 18,0ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 22,0ºC Qui 18,0ºC Sex 20,0ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 18,0ºC Qui 17,0ºC Sex 18,0ºC
Mora: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 22,5ºC Sex 23,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 23,0ºC Qui 22,0ºC Sex 22,0ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 21,0ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 24,0ºC


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2013 às 15:58)

*rozzo*
Melgaço: Qua 21,4ºC Qui 16,8ºC Sex 18,1ºC
Chaves: Qua 24,8ºC Qui 19,3ºC Sex 18,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 25,1ºC Qui 21,4ºC Sex 18,1ºC
Luzim : Qua 20,2ºC Qui 17,6ºC Sex 18,0ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 24,3ºC Qui 20,8ºC Sex 18,3ºC
Lousã: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 21,6ºC Sex 22,7ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 24,9ºC Qui 20,4ºC Sex 22,6ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 17,2ºC Qui 16,3ºC Sex 17,7ºC 
Mora: Qua 26,9ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 24,3ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 27,2ºC Qui 23,3ºC Sex 24,3ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 26,4ºC Qui 23,6ºC Sex 22,2ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 26,8ºC Qui 27,7ºC Sex 25,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2013 às 15:58)

*AnDré*
Melgaço: Qua 21,3ºC Qui 17,1ºC Sex 17,9ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,6ºC Qui 17,5ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 23,1ºC Qui 19,5ºC Sex 18,1ºC
Luzim : Qua 21,5ºC Qui 17,9ºC Sex 19,5ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 22,2ºC Qui 20,5ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Lousã: Qua 25,1ºC Qui 21,7ºC Sex 22,7ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 23,1ºC Qui 19,5ºC Sex 20,5ºC 
Cabo Raso: Qua 17,8ºC Qui 16,8ºC Sex 17,8ºC 
Mora: Qua 25,1ºC Qui 23,9ºC Sex 23,7ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 26,3ºC Qui 23,4ºC Sex 24,1ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 23,5ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 27,5ºC Qui 25,9ºC Sex 24,5ºC


----------



## manchester (16 Abr 2013 às 17:39)

Manchester
Melgaço: Qua 22,9ºC Qui 18,3ºC Sex 18,2ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,1ºC Qui 18,9ºC Sex 17,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 24,1ºC Qui 20,5ºC Sex 19,3ºC
Luzim : Qua 21,0ºC Qui 18,9ºC Sex 19,9ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 23,2ºC Qui 20,9ºC Sex 19,7ºC
Lousã: Qua 24,6ºC Qui 22,1ºC Sex 23,0ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 23,8ºC Qui 20,6ºC Sex 20,8ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 18,1ºC Qui 17,3ºC Sex 17,4ºC
Mora: Qua 24,7ºC Qui 23,9ºC Sex 23,7ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 25,1ºC Qui 23,7ºC Sex 24,0ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 28,1ºC Qui 24,3ºC Sex 23,1ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 24,6ºC Qui 24,3ºC Sex 23,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2013 às 18:00)

*david 6*

Melgaço: Qua 21,0ºC Qui 15,0ºC Sex 16,5ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,0ºC Qui 18,0ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 24,2ºC Qui 20,5ºC Sex 16,0ºC
Luzim : Qua 20,6ºC Qui 17,0ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 24,1ºC Qui 20,4ºC Sex 16,5ºC
Lousã: Qua 23,0ºC Qui 20,0ºC Sex 21,0ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 22,5ºC Qui 18,5ºC Sex 21,0ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 17,0ºC Qui 16,0ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Mora: Qua 26,2ºC Qui 23,0ºC Sex 23,5ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 24.2ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 27,0ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 22,5ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 28,0ºC Qui 26,5ºC Sex 25,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2013 às 20:52)

*Gerofil*

Melgaço: Qua 18,8ºC Qui 14,0ºC Sex 15,7ºC
Chaves: Qua 21,9ºC Qui 16,0ºC Sex 15,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 23,1ºC Qui 19,6ºC Sex 14,6ºC
Luzim : Qua 19,7ºC Qui 16,3ºC Sex 17,9ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 24,4ºC Qui 19,6ºC Sex 16,5ºC
Lousã: Qua 21,9ºC Qui 17,9ºC Sex 19,0ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 21,1 ºC Qui 17,4ºC Sex 20,8ºC 
Cabo Raso: Qua 15,2ºC Qui 14,2ºC Sex 14,7ºC 
Mora: Qua 25,9ºC Qui 21,8ºC Sex 21,2ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 25,2ºC Qui 21,1ºC Sex 22,4ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 26,7ºC Qui 22,8ºC Sex 22,1ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 24,1ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 22,4ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (16 Abr 2013 às 20:54)

*|Ciclone|*
Melgaço: Qua 21,7ºC Qui 21,0ºC Sex 17,9ºC
Chaves: Qua 24,6ºC Qui 19,3ºC Sex 19,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 24,3ºC Qui 21,1ºC Sex 16,0ºC
Luzim : Qua 23,5ºC Qui 21,6ºC Sex 21,1ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 25,9ºC Qui 21,1ºC Sex 17,9ºC
Lousã: Qua 24,3ºC Qui 21,8ºC Sex 21,8ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 23,2ºC Qui 20,4ºC Sex 22,5ºC 
Cabo Raso: Qua 16,4ºC Qui 16,2ºC Sex 17,6ºC 
Mora: Qua 27,6ºC Qui 24,7ºC Sex 22,3ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 28,5ºC Qui 25,3ºC Sex 23,8ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 27,9ºC Qui 24,6ºC Sex 22,7ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 29,1ºC Qui 27,9ºC Sex 25,3ºC


----------



## David sf (16 Abr 2013 às 21:54)

*David sf*
Melgaço: Qua 21,0ºC Qui 15,5ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Chaves: Qua 25,0ºC Qui 18,0ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 25,5ºC Qui 20,5ºC Sex 15,5ºC
Luzim : Qua 21,5ºC Qui 17,5ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 24,5ºC Qui 20,0ºC Sex 17,5ºC
Lousã: Qua 24,5ºC Qui 21,0ºC Sex 22,5ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 24,0ºC Qui 20,5ºC Sex 24,0ºC 
Cabo Raso: Qua 17,0ºC Qui 16,0ºC Sex 18,0ºC 
Mora: Qua 27,5ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 23,5ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 28,0ºC Qui 24,0ºC Sex 24,5ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 26,5ºC Qui 22,5ºC Sex 21,5ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 28,0ºC Qui 27,5ºC Sex 25,5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Abr 2013 às 22:00)

Mr. Neves

Melgaço: Qua 19.5ºC Qui 18,3ºC Sex 17.6ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,6ºC Qui 17,8ºC Sex 17,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 24,3ºC Qui 22,0ºC Sex 17,2ºC
Luzim : Qua 19,0ºC Qui 16,8ºC Sex 15,9ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 20,1ºC Sex 17,0ºC
Lousã: Qua 22,3ºC Qui 17,7ºC Sex 16,4ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 23,0ºC Qui 18,7ºC Sex 19,2ºC 
Cabo Raso: Qua 18,8ºC Qui 16,7ºC Sex 17,2ºC 
Mora: Qua 26,0ºC Qui 21,4ºC Sex 20,6ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 26,7ºC Qui 23,8ºC Sex 21,3ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 27,4ºC Qui 24,6ºC Sex 21,8ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 26,5ºC Qui ,25,7ºC Sex 24,9ºC


----------



## tomalino (17 Abr 2013 às 00:34)

*tomalino*
Melgaço: Qua 20,2ºC Qui 14,7ºC Sex 17,3ºC
Chaves: Qua 23,1ºC Qui 18,8ºC Sex 19,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Qua 23,0ºC Qui 18,5ºC Sex 17,2ºC
Luzim : Qua 20,6ºC Qui 15,9ºC Sex 18,5ºC
Moncorvo: Qua 23,8ºC Qui 19,7ºC Sex 18,8ºC
Lousã: Qua 22,4ºC Qui 18,6ºC Sex 20,0ºC
Rio Maior: Qua 22,3ºC Qui 19,0ºC Sex 21,1ºC
Cabo Raso: Qua 17,8ºC Qui 16,5ºC Sex 18,3ºC
Mora: Qua 26,1ºC Qui 21,3ºC Sex 21,8ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Qua 25,7ºC Qui 21,1ºC Sex 21,9ºC
Almodôvar: Qua 26,4ºC Qui 23,5ºC Sex 23,9ºC
Castro Marim: Qua 24,8ºC Qui 24,2ºC Sex 23,6ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2013 às 10:57)

Infelizmente o meu tempo esta semana esteve a zeros...e não posso participar nestas apostas.
Mas ainda tive tempo para fazer a manutenção da estação de Luzim-Penafiel.

Ontem esteve sem dados desde o início da manhã (altura em que fiz a manutenção - tinha o udómetro entupido) mas ao final da tarde já recomeçou a debitar os dados.

Como podem ver as condições estão boas:







*Boa sorte a todos e mais uma vez parabéns pela iniciativa.*


----------



## Lousano (17 Abr 2013 às 12:14)

O céu encobriu aqui na Lousã 

Na minha estação a temperatura desceu dos 15,9ºC para os 14,4ºC.

Desgraça completa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Abr 2013 às 20:27)

Máxima de 21,1ºC em Melgaço.


----------



## David sf (17 Abr 2013 às 22:25)

Segue um apanhado de todas as apostas, verifiquem as vossas apostas e caso detectem algum erro avisem, por favor:


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Abr 2013 às 00:03)

Porque motivo estão atribuídos 3 números a vermelho para cada concorrente, de que é que resultaram?


----------



## David sf (18 Abr 2013 às 07:32)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Porque motivo estão atribuídos 3 números a vermelho para cada concorrente, de que é que resultaram?



É o valor pelo qual se irá multiplicar a soma dos erros. Quem beneficiou de uma bonificação de 10% em alguns dias, terá o seu erro multiplicado por 0,9 nesses mesmo dias, os restantes terão o seu erro multiplicado por 1,0.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2013 às 11:19)

*Máximas do dia 17
*
Melgaço: 21,1ºC
Chaves: 25,1ºC
Miranda do Douro: 25,0ºC
Luzim: 20,1ºC
Moncorvo: 25,6ºC
Lousã: 23,9ºC
Rio Maior: 22,9ºC
Cabo Raso: 16,0ºC
Mora: 27,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: 27,6ºC
Almodôvar: 27,6ºC
Castro Marim: 25,0ºC

Dados: IPMA | MeteoMelgaço


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2013 às 13:41)

Resultados em relação ao dia 17:


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Abr 2013 às 20:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Máximas do dia 17
> *
> Melgaço: 21,1ºC
> Chaves: 25,1ºC
> ...



Como consegue ter acesso ao registo das temperaturas máximas do IPMA, se só agora é que elas foram disponibilizadas resumo diário?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2013 às 21:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Como consegue ter acesso ao registo das temperaturas máximas do IPMA, se só agora é que elas foram disponibilizadas resumo diário?



Entrei na minha conta do site do IPMA e vi os dados.


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2013 às 22:53)

porque que mexeram nas pontuaçoes e consequentemente nas posiçoes do dia 17?


----------



## David sf (18 Abr 2013 às 22:58)

david 6 disse:


> porque que mexeram nas pontuaçoes e consequentemente nas posiçoes do dia 17?



Havia pequenos erros na soma das pontuações de 4 participantes. Se alguém detectar que a sua pontuação está errada, é só dizer.


----------



## actioman (19 Abr 2013 às 01:11)

Eu já cá me vinha queixar!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2013 às 12:51)

*Máximas do dia 18*

Melgaço: 18,3ºC
Chaves: 19,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: 21,1ºC
Luzim: 18,3ºC
Moncorvo: 21,7ºC
Lousã: 22,6ºC
Rio Maior: 20,2ºC
Cabo Raso: 15,5ºC
Mora: 23,6ºC
Alcácer do Sal: 26,4ºC
Almodôvar: 22,0ºC
Castro Marim: 28,3ºC

Dados: IPMA | MeteoMelgaço


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2013 às 13:51)

actioman eras tu eu eu, porque desci de 4º para 5º   xd
shii isto ontem correu mal


----------



## David sf (19 Abr 2013 às 20:50)

Classificação referente ao dia de ontem, 5ª feira:







Acumulado (4ª e 5ª):


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Abr 2013 às 21:17)

Que desgraça para mim, estou para ver como foi a sexta feira. Levei um tombo valente na classificação. Que azar... Começou tudo bem com 0 graus de diferença para Melgaço, mas depois foi tudo decaindo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2013 às 21:24)

Epa sempre em queda, talvez a aposta de hoje dê para fugir dos lugares de "despromoção".


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2013 às 00:49)

desci de 5º para 8º, a quinta feira correu mal :C, hoje parece ter corrido +ou-, ver se consigo ficar no top 10


----------



## actioman (20 Abr 2013 às 01:48)

Sim as temperaturas da quinta-feira foram um descalabro total e vá lá que tinha a bonificação máxima! 
O Gil em segundo! Uauuu! Acho que foi pura sorte! 

Abraço!


----------



## David sf (20 Abr 2013 às 10:10)

Máximas de dia 19:

Melgaço	19,9
Chaves	20,5
Miranda do Douro	15,4
Luzim	19,5
Moncorvo	18,0
Lousã	25,0
Rio Maior	24,9
Cabo Raso	17,9
Mora	23,8
Alcácer do Sal	25,0
Almodôvar	20,9
Castro Marim	26,8


----------



## David sf (20 Abr 2013 às 10:15)

Classificação referente ao dia 19:


----------



## David sf (20 Abr 2013 às 10:15)

Classificação final acumulada:






Parabéns ao *rozzo*, vencedor pela segunda vez, e a todos os restantes participantes. 

Qualquer sugestão que possa visar a melhoria ou uma alteração dos moldes de futuros concursos, podem fazê-la aqui.


----------



## David sf (20 Abr 2013 às 10:35)

Vencedor parcial por cada EM escolhida:






Média dos desvios em cada EM:


----------



## David sf (20 Abr 2013 às 11:14)

E agora um resumo de todas as apostas realizadas até ao dia de hoje:






Atribuindo uma pontuação de 5 pontos ao 1º, 3 ao 2º, 2 ao 3º e 1 aos 4º e 5º (é esta, poderia ser outra), temos a seguinte classificação:


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Abr 2013 às 12:06)

Concurso interessante, no meu caso houve estações que me correram bastante bem (curiosamente as do interior Norte, a zona que conheço menos bem), mas houve outras que deitaram tudo a perder. De qualquer forma, 5º lugar no global não é mau! Penso que fiz mal em ter apostado logo na Segunda ao início da tarde, dá-me ideia que as bonificações não compensaram o erro que é apostar temperaturas de Quinta de Sexta a uma Segunda. 

Obrigado ao David pela organização, que dá sempre trabalho e aos participantes porque sem todos isto não fazia sentido.

E claro, muitos parabéns ao Rozzo, já tenho companhia no lote de Bi-campeão ! O David também voltou a mostrar acerto e fez um excelente concurso. Também já merece ganhar um! Nota para o Ciclone que atingiu o pódio pela segunda vez, parabéns!


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Abr 2013 às 12:12)

Nada mau o 6º lugar para quem nunca tinha ficado nos primeiros dez. 
O dia 18 e 19 foram uma miséria, esperava um arrefecimento mais significativo, mas isso é o que faz este concurso ser interessante, a imprevisibilidade da meteorologia a vir ao de cima.  

Parabéns a todos pela participação e também à organização do concurso, especialmente ao David por todo o trabalho que teve e pela organizada apresentação dos resultados.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Abr 2013 às 13:52)

O dia 17 até correu bem, mas os dias 18 e 19 foi uma desgraça. A culpa é do GFS..


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Abr 2013 às 14:03)

Parabéns ao *rozzo*, *David s**f* e *|Ciclone|* por terem ficado nos três primeiros lugares.
Parabéns a mim por ter ficado no 17º lugar, e ter ganho 2 vezes nas EM escolhidas.
Agradeço muito a quem criou estas apostas de temperatura e pela paciência que demonstrou em somar os resultados de todos os membros que participaram de forma a atribuir o respectivo lugar.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2013 às 17:03)

primeira vez que participei fiquei em 7º gostei 
gosto muito deste tipo de eventos, espero pelo próximo


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Abr 2013 às 17:41)

Ainda não fiz as contas de dia 19 para mim, mas deve ter sido tão péssimo, que nem sequer fui colocado na classificação do mesmo dia. Realmente como já vi escrito aí em cima a culpa é dos modelos, mas de certeza que existem outros aspectos que eu e outros deviamos ter tido em conta, para tentar acertar, aspetos esses que desconheço provavelmente, e que me gostava de inteirar. Fiquei com vontade de tentar alterar esta minha desgraça, espero poder participar no próximo evento, e fazer melhor figura.

Parabéns aos 3 primeiros classificados, e aos organizadores do concurso, e força para aqueles que não tiveram uma classificação tão brilhante, afinal também ariscámos em participar, e isso é bom.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2013 às 23:33)

Parabéns a todos participantes, especialmente aos vencedores. Na minha opinião este "jogo" é sem duvida alguma muito útil para um melhor conhecimento da realidade climática de algumas regiões do nosso belo Portugal (embora muitas das estações escolhidas não sejam bem representativas, dado estarem localizadas em vales)
A minha participitação foi um quanto ou pouco desastrosa,coloquei calor em demasia em locais que a partida são quentes, porem,esqueci-me de um pormenor importante, o *vento*.Enfim, estamos sempre a aprender.
Venham mais apostas.


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2013 às 01:59)

Parabéns a todos os participantes e organizadores 

Desta vez correu-me bastante mal, arrisquei apostar cedo, mas as bonificações não compensaram o meu erro. 

Desafio-vos a colocarem o vosso palmarés na assinatura tal como eu tenho.


----------

